# College/School



## Senri (Apr 5, 2010)

How many of you guys finished college or even went?
Highschool?
And to those who did go to college, how did you start squattin after with all the debt?


----------



## Ivy (Apr 6, 2010)

It's my understanding that most people right out of high school don't know what they want to do with themselves, and that's okay. After thirteen some odd years of formula force fed education, the best thing you can do for yourself is go experience life a bit, find out what it is you like. Get a better idea of who you are. 

That being said, I allowed myself to get pressured into college right after high school and regret it. I took a bunch of classes I didn't need or want for a degree I had no understanding of or desire for. Fortunately, it didn't amount to a ton of cash to have to pay back as I dropped out after two years. 

You have the rest of your life to work. Why not enjoy yourself a bit?


----------



## Cade (Apr 6, 2010)

I will be graduating high school this June after the 13 years of forced education. Instead of heading off for college right away, I will be doing a three month internship with the forestry system in Yellowstone. It seems like college is a forced upon decision by the students parents that feel the need to exploit there children in the business world for a career success. College is also what many young people turn to solve their problems; sort of like heavy drugs. I wouldn't tell people to go, or not to go to college, but try to make decisions for yourself for a change.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm graduating soon, and not planning on college. I have mixed feelings about forsaking a college education, but I simply feel too restless to sit behind a desk for another 4 fucking years. The world is HUGE and I feel its not only my right but my duty to see as much of it as I can, and I don't have much time to do it. Not to mention I have zero interest in settling down and having a career/family. My grandpa was a hobo, my dad was a hobo, and god damn it, I'm a hobo. I've never met my dad but I'm already living his legacy.
Its been my dream since I was about ten, and I've been "training" for it ever since. So forget college, nomad life ahead for me


----------



## Dameon (May 12, 2010)

Dropped out of high school, got my GED later. Did a little bit of college for free, but not much. I did do vocational school, so I have a nice big unpaid student loan, though. It doesn't take much thought to realize that bill collectors aren't going to come knocking at your squat's door. Debt is inconsequential unless you're planning to drop back into society any time soon.


----------



## bmb (May 14, 2010)

graduated high school and went traveling(didn't want to dropout and deal with the hassle of getting a GED later on in life), i had very few regrets, i had a lot of fun out there. now I'm working, so i can travel a little overseas.


----------

